# Anyone feel the brakes on a 2012 TDI vw golf feel "soft" when coming from a mini cooper



## lucyred (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi, 
I just purchased a 2012 vw golf TDI, and I love the car, but I really don't like the feel of the brakes. They feel very "soft" to me. I was driving a mini cooper, and the brakes on that car were very sensitive and firm feeling.

Is it that I am just not used to these brakes, or is there something wrong with them. I am going to bring the car into the dealer for a DSG shifting issue I have noticed on the car as well, but I was just wondering if there is something that can be done to adjust them.
Thanks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm guessing the OE pads on a Mini are designed to be a little sportier... TDI OE pads are designed to be soft and cushy. I'm waiting for mine to wear out so I can toss some Hawk Ceramics on.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

It's not just the pads, ti's the entire system. I put 200K miles on a 2005 JCW Mini and the brakes are indeed in a different league. 

I purchased a 2012 TDi as well. The easiest parts to change are the brake lines, but there's no guarantee steel braided lines will fix anything; could be flexible calipers, a booster designed for residential traffic and perhaps the pads.

You can also try to replace the flimsy guide pins...I cannot remember the name of the company that sells those...I'm old. Outside of purchasing a large brake kit, replace the guide pins, lines and pads. and don't forget that suspension bushings and geometry affect braking feel. The mini is fairly stiff compared.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

meboice said:


> You can also try to replace the flimsy guide pins...I cannot remember the name of the company that sells those...I'm old.


https://www.tyrolsport.com/


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

EDIT: KG18t beat me to it.

917-626-3368

Call them, good product and fantastic service.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks! That was the name I was looking for. 

My suggestion to the OP, from personal experience, is to use 'some' synthetic brake lube on those when installing them and remove them at least once a year and re-lube them...especially if you drive in snow/salt conditions.





KG18t said:


> https://www.tyrolsport.com/


----------

